# #####+++ Gedenkfahrt für unseren Helge +++#####



## grosser (25. Dezember 2013)

Letztes Jahr verstarb unser Vereinsmitglied, Kamerad und Freund bei der Weihnachtsausfahrt.
Unvergessen bleiben die Touren und 29er / 26er Duelle mit ihm im GoWa.
Der GoWa war zum Biken sein 2. Zuhause und er nahm regelmäßig an den Dienstag- und Donnerstag-Treffs als Mitfahrer oder Guide teil.
Dass er uns immer in Erinnerung bleibt wurde ihm ein Trail (inoffiziell) im GoWa gewidmet.
Am Sonntag, dem 29.12.2013 lade ich zu einer Gedenkfahrt im GoWa ein.


Treffpunkt: am 29.12.2013, 13:00 Uhr, an der Vierzehn-Nothelfer-Kapellein in MZ-Gonsenheim
Dauer. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden

Anschließend einen Glühweinumtrunk bei mir.
Bei Sch......wetter und Verschiebung erfolgt die Mitteilung hier bis 11:00Uhr.


Bitte teilt mit wer teilnimmt!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MrRiesling (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich habe ihn nicht gekannt - vor meiner Zeit bei Euch - aber viel von ihm gehört. Ich würde am Sonntag im GoWa mitmachen, aber die Wetterprognose sieht nicht rosig aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2013)

Versuche dabei zu sein. 29zoll, na klar.


----------



## odu (25. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei...

Frohe Weinachten Euch allen! ☺️


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Fubbes (26. Dezember 2013)

Gott hab ihn selig. Musste zuletzt auch gelegentlich an ihn denken.
Mit fahren werde ich allerdings nicht.

Von der Namenstafel wusste ich nix, heißt "inoffiziel" auf eigene Faust? Dann bin ich gespannt, wie lange das Ding hängt.


----------



## Rockside (26. Dezember 2013)

... bin auch dabei.


----------



## rumblestilz (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie schon persönlich beim Uffhänge (des Schildes) mitgeteilt: Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Doppelherz (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter,
tolle Idee! Wir sind dieses Jahr nicht viel auf's Bike gekommen, auch, weil Helge nie mehr dabei war.
Wie gut, dass Torsten uns gestern auf deinen Thread aufmerksam gemacht hat!
Für die Gedächtnisausfahrt holen wir sogar das Tandem mal wieder aus der Garage.
Bis morgen
Birgit und Jochen

Fahren mit Freunden (Zitat A.S.)


----------



## mathias (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter sehr schöne Idee,

leider bin ich außer Landes und kann nicht dabei sein. Aber ich werde an Euch und Helge denken.

Liebe Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Werner (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

schön, in dieser Form noch einmal im alten Jahr an unseren Freund zu denken...bis gleich...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, wir verschieben auf den Sonntag 5.1.2014, da das Wetter nicht mit spielt!
Ich hoffe ihr seit dann noch dabei. 
 Es findet statt!!! 

Allen anderen wünsche ich  einen "Guten Rutsch" ins neue Jahr und GESUNDHEIT!!!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter ist doch garnicht sooo schlecht, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20%: http://www.agrar.basf.de/agroportal/de/de/weather/prognose/prognose.html#detail-tabs
vielleicht hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im GoWa?


----------



## MrRiesling (29. Dezember 2013)

habe soeben mit Dieter gesprochen..... Schade, ich hätte gerne mein Bike wieder mal gelüftet. Ich könnte den Termin 13:00 einhalten, bringe evtl. Ludwig und Freunde mit. Ich kann am 5.1. leider nicht.


----------



## grosser (29. Dezember 2013)

Scheiß auf das Wetter!!
Es findet statt.
Der Glühwein wird uns retten.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin um 13.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt


----------



## radicalric (29. Dezember 2013)

Guten morgen,
Termin ist jetzt bei mir gesetzt. Komme um 13:00 an die Vierzehnnothelfer Kapelle mit Ludwig und Freunden.
Ich hoffe wir sind dann nicht die einzigen. Dieter gib uns Bescheid um wie viel Uhr der Glühwein fertig ist, denn wenn Du nicht mitfährst, hast Du ja mehr Zeit für die Vorbereitung, super.
Bis gleich, Torsten


(Fahren mit Freunden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrRiesling (29. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut, komme mit Ludwig... hoffentlich habt ihr genug Glühwein! Bringe eine Notflasche mit (Nothelfer-Kapelle?)


----------



## MrRiesling (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Torsten....  ich hole Ludwig um 12:35 ab, wir wollten eigentlich "wegen Glühwein danach"  nicht von Budenheim nach Weisenau in die Pedale treten....


----------



## wunjo (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dieter,
gerade gelesen, ich komme auch ...
bis gleich Jörg


----------



## Rockside (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin leider wieder raus. Zuviel nass von oben.
Sorry.


----------



## radicalric (29. Dezember 2013)

Es regnet gerade, aber jetzt gibt es keine Ausrede mehr. Der Helge ist leider auch bei Regen vom Bike gefallen, und es soll ja eine Gedächnistour sein. Außerdem haben alle Biker eine Regenjacke.
Bis gleich, Torsten


----------



## rumblestilz (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit so aussehen, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie 100% sind ...
Ich war grad zwei Stunden zu Fuß unterwegs und bin pitschnass und versifft. Jetzt ist grad liquid sunshine angesagt. Mir sind das Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse zu Schottisch zum Biken. Soll heißen: bin auch raus. Dem harten Rest viel Spaß!


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2013)

War total entspanntes wetter.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. Dezember 2013)

Das Wetter, die Truppe, der Glühwein, die Bretzel, alles Perfekt
Danke Dieter für alles und besonderen Dank an Monika und Stefan mit Frau für die Nette Bewirtung.
Das müssen wir nächstes Jahr unbedingt wiederholen


----------



## MrRiesling (29. Dezember 2013)

was für eine schöne, gemütliche  Gowa-Tour - grossartig auch der Abschluss. Danke an Dieter & Moni fürs Glühweinfest. Schade, ich wollte eigentlich mit "Dreck & Speck" das frisch renovierte Treppenhaus hochfahren....


----------



## MrRiesling (29. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (29. Dezember 2013)

Danke, Dieter, 
dass Du die Initiative ergriffen hast!

War 'ne super Ausfahrt und Glühwein-Einkehr.
Helge hätte seine Freude daran gehabt, auch am Wetter.
Auf den Helge Pfeifer Trail schien die Sonne.

War schön mit euch allen - wie früher.
Guten Rutsch, wäre schön, wenn wir nächstes Jahr spontan über's Forum öfter wieder zusammen finden würden.
Liebe Grüße
Birgit und Jochen


----------



## radicalric (29. Dezember 2013)

Das war ja mal wie früher, keiner wollte kommen und schon waren es locker 15 Biker, eben wie A.S. gesagt hat:
Fahren mit Freunden. Danke auch an Dieter und Monika für die Bewirtung. Jetzt gilt es nur noch zu klären:
wer kommt mit zur Neujahrswanderung? Mein Vorschlag, wir treffen uns am 01.01.2014' an der Rausch und gehen 2-3 Stunden spazieren, bevor wir gemeinsam dort einkehren. Ich hatte Werner mal darauf angesprochen. Nun die Frage an Euch, wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzulaufen? Startzeit 11:00 oder 12:00 Uhr. Vorschläge und Teilnehmerliste gerne hier in diesem Thread.
Happy Trails, Torsten


----------



## Werner (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja Dieter, vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite!

Weitere Impressionen:





Torsten, wir sind am 01.01. dabei, denke, dass 12.00Uhr als Startzeit ausreichend ist, wir telefonieren morgen nochmals.

Bis dann...
...Werner


----------



## odu (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo hallo,

war ne schöne Tour vielen Dank an alle die bei der Orga mitgewirkt haben!!

Wir (Chefin und ich) sind am 1.1.14 dabei. Uhrzeit ist uns egal....jedoch nicht vor dem Aufstehen!

Viele Grüße
Udo


----------



## MrRiesling (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Torsten
ich bin zum 1.Mal seit 14 Jahren wieder hier über Neujahr...... Neujahrswanderung 12:00 + "Einkehrabschlussbesprechung" wäre mal 'ne sehr gute Idee.
d.h. ich bin dabei.... evtl. + Ludwig&Christina für Tischreservierung.


----------



## grosser (30. Dezember 2013)

HalloTorsten, reserviere 2 Plätze mehr in der Rausch.  Moni und ich sind auch um 12:00 Uhr dabei. Gruß Dieter


----------



## nicoleII (30. Dezember 2013)

grosser schrieb:


> Scheiß auf das Wetter!!


 Es gibt wohl kaum ein passenderes Motto für eine Gedenkfahrt für unseren Helge! 
Vielen Dank Dieter und allen (im Hintergrund) Beteiligten für alles!
Das war eine schöne Aktion und hat gut getan!

_Nicole  _

P.S.: Ich bin beim Neujahrsspaziergang auch dabei.
​


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, Dieter nimmt mich mit, ich wünsche schon mal allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Gesundheit fürs neue Jahr


----------



## radicalric (31. Dezember 2013)

So es ist geschafft, war gar nicht so einfach, aber wir haben jetzt einen Tisch um 15:00 für 18 Personen in der Klosterschänke im Kloster Eberbach bekommen. Ich hatte mit Werner vereinbart, dass wir uns alle um 12:30 auf dem Parkplatz am Kloster treffen, und dann gemeinsam so lange bewegen bis der Hunger wieder kommt. Da es sehr kurzfristig mit der Planung war, wäre es super wenn alle stille Post spielen. Soll heißen, alle die nicht regelmäßig ins Forum schauen, jetzt aber wissen wann's los geht und einen kennen der gerne mitkommen möchte, den oder die bitte anrufen.
Allen einen guten Rutsch, bis morgen in alter Frische
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrRiesling (31. Dezember 2013)

alles klaro, 1.1./12:30 am Kloster und ich bringe Ludwig mit. Sonnenschein heute im Taunus, war eine supertolle Tour und wir haben uns von unserem Freund Högi für 2013 verabschiedet.


----------



## nicoleII (31. Dezember 2013)

radicalric schrieb:


> So es ist geschafft, war gar nicht so einfach, aber wir haben jetzt einen Tisch [...] bekommen.



Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! - Hatte Bedenken, ob das so kurzfristig noch klappt (wobei ich auch mit Stulle, Müsliriegel und Thermoskanne in einer Hütte glücklich geworden wäre).

Allen noch einen guten Rutsch (nur bitte nicht auf glatten Straßen!) und bis morgen! 

_Nicole_


----------



## odu (1. Januar 2014)

euch allen ein frohes und gesundes 2014, 

auf das wir gesund und munter von den Trails wieder Heim kommen!


----------



## MrRiesling (1. Januar 2014)

habe natürlich 'ne gute Flasche Steinberger und Gläser im Gepäck als Marschverpflegung/Doping  - Schluck für alle, leider nicht aus Riedelgläsern, hoffentlich verzeiht ihr mir


----------



## odu (1. Januar 2014)

sagt mal, an welchem Parkplatz treffen wir und denn?
Ich sehe gerade, dass es am Kloster drei Parkplätze sind!


----------



## MrRiesling (1. Januar 2014)

ich bin sehr oft geschäftlich dort.... von Kiedrich kommend, werde ich 1.rechts abbiegen und dort was suchen. 2.rechts in der Nähe der Kneipe und Hotel wird voll sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (1. Januar 2014)

Genau der erste Parkplatz, kann man nicht verfehlen.
Bis gleich, Torsten


----------



## MrRiesling (1. Januar 2014)

Der 1.Tag im Jahr super gelungen - Wetter gut, Riesling gut, Essen gut, Leute gut, Schuhe dreckig....
Danke Torsten!


----------



## Werner (1. Januar 2014)

Danke Torsten für die Organisation und die kurzweilige Gestaltung des Nachmittages samt gelungenem "Einkehrschwung".

Einige Impressionen:






Bis die Tage und Grüße...
...Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Januar 2014)

schee wars, hat mal wieder alles bestens geklappt: danke Torsten für die Organisation und Dieter fürs mitnehmen


----------



## Bettina (4. Januar 2014)

mathias schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter sehr schöne Idee,
> 
> leider bin ich außer Landes und kann nicht dabei sein. Aber ich werde an Euch und Helge denken.
> 
> ...


Dem schließ ich mich nachträglich an, wäre auf jeden Fall dabei gewesen… 
LG Bettina


----------



## grosser (4. Januar 2014)

*Solange wir uns an ihn erinnern, lebt er in uns weiter!*

Die nächste Gedenkfahrt findet im Dezember 2014 statt.

Gruß an Alle die dabei waren oder gerne dabei gewesen wären


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2014)

Wir waren die tage nochmal da, gucken ob das schild noch da ist  ;-)


----------

